# Stoeger STR-9 Pistol



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another polymer 9mm to throw on the pile. Like all the others but this one's cheaper than most. MSRP $329 for base model, more for the upgrades/options.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Whaat's so bad with a poly framed pistol, only difference I see is a loss of weight, along with possibly more felt recoil. A poly EDC won't pull your pants down.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 9mm polymer grip frame market is pretty full, that's for sure.


----------

